# Pas de son



## cyril2707 (25 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour, 

voici ma config 
Asus X751LD - OSX 10.10
i5 4200U - Intel HD 4400 - Geforce 820m - 4go ram
Audio Realtek ALC233

Je n'arrive pas à avoir de son, j'ai testé voodooHDA 2.8.7, mais au reboot du pc j'ai un kernel panic avec ce kext. J'ai aussi testé différant AppleHDA patché mais toujours pas de son. Ca fait plus de 1 semaine que j'essaie tout un tas de kext mais rien n'y fait, je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire...

Merci d'avance


----------



## polyzargone (26 Janvier 2015)

Salut,

Ton VooodooHDA 2.8.7, tu l'as récupérer où ?
Les Kernel Panic avec ce kext sont généralement dûs au fait qu'il entre en conflit avec AppleHDA. En principe, le package de VoodooHDA en profite pour installer AppleHDADisabler au passage pour éviter justement ce problème. Il semble que ce ne soit pas le cas. En l'absence de ce kext, tu dois impérativement choisir l'un ou l'autre. Tu peux dans un premier temps retirer AppleHDA de S/L/E et remettre VoodooHDA en l'installant avec Kext Wizard puis en recréant le cache avec cette commande dans le terminal :

sudo touch /System/Library/Extensions

PS : kext-dev-mode=1 doit être obligatoirement spécifié dans le fichier de configuration de ton bootloader.

Redémarre et tu devrais avoir du son. Sinon, essaie des versions plus anciennes de VoodooHDA. Tu peux également ré-installer le package VoodooHDA 2.8.7 disponible ici : http://www.hackintoshosx.com/files/file/1194-voodoohda-287-pkg-installer/http://www.hackintoshosx.com/files/file/1194-voodoohda-287-pkg-installer/ Il t'installera tout ce qu'il faut et ne necessitera pas le retrait d'AppleHDA.

Pour les AppleHDA patchés, tu peux utiliser MultiBeast si ton codec ALC233 est supporté ou bien tenter un script disponible ici : http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/298663-applehda-for-yosemite/ En revanche, il faudra peut-être passer par un patch DSDT ou bien modier un kext HDAEnabler pour supporter ton LayoutID. à moins que tu utilise Clover.


----------



## cyril2707 (26 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

je l'ai récupéré ici http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/files/file/324-voodoohda/ et le package installe bien AppleHDADisabler. Je fais bien une maintenance avec kext wizard apès l'installation. J'ai bien kext-dev-mode=1 dans mon config.plist. Mon codec ALC233 n'est pas dispo avec Multibeast.

[URL=http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=545112img2016.jpg]
	
[/URL]


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE plist PUBLIC "-//Apple//DTD PLIST 1.0//EN" "http://www.apple.com/DTDs/PropertyList-1.0.dtd">
<plist version="1.0">
<dict>
    <key>ACPI</key>
    <dict>
        <key>Fixes</key>
        <dict>
            <key>FixRegions_10000000</key>
            <true/>
            <key>NewWay_80000000</key>
            <true/>
        </dict>
        <key>DropTables</key>
        <array>
            <dict>
                <key>Signature</key>
                <string>DMAR</string>
            </dict>
            <dict>
                <key>Signature</key>
                <string>SSDT</string>
                <key>TableId</key>
                <string>CpuPm</string>
            </dict>
            <dict>
                <key>Signature</key>
                <string>SSDT</string>
                <key>TableId</key>
                <string>Cpu0Cst</string>
            </dict>
            <dict>
                <key>Signature</key>
                <string>SSDT</string>
                <key>TableId</key>
                <string>Cpu0Ist</string>
            </dict>
            <dict>
                <key>Signature</key>
                <string>SSDT</string>
                <key>TableId</key>
                <string>ApCst</string>
            </dict>
            <dict>
                <key>Signature</key>
                <string>SSDT</string>
                <key>TableId</key>
                <string>ApIst</string>
            </dict>
        </array>
        <key>SSDT</key>
        <dict>
            <key>DropOem</key>
            <false/>
            <key>Generate</key>
            <dict>
                <key>CStates</key>
                <true/>
                <key>PStates</key>
                <true/>
            </dict>
            <key>PluginType</key>
            <integer>1</integer>
        </dict>
    </dict>
    <key>Boot</key>
    <dict>
        <key>Arguments</key>
        <string>kext-dev-mode=1 dart=0 nv_disable=1</string>
        <key>Legacy</key>
        <string>LegacyBiosDefault</string>
        <key>Log</key>
        <false/>
        <key>NeverHibernate</key>
        <true/>
        <key>Secure</key>
        <false/>
        <key>Timeout</key>
        <integer>5</integer>
        <key>XMPDetection</key>
        <string>Yes</string>
    </dict>
    <key>Devices</key>
    <dict>
        <key>Audio</key>
        <dict>
            <key>Inject</key>
            <integer>0</integer>
        </dict>
        <key>USB</key>
        <dict>
            <key>FixOwnership</key>
            <true/>
            <key>AddClockID</key>
            <true/>
            <key>Inject</key>
            <true/>
        </dict>
    </dict>
    <key>DisableDrivers</key>
    <array>
        <string>VBoxHfs</string>
    </array>
    <key>GUI</key>
    <dict>
        <key>Custom</key>
        <dict>
            <key>Entries</key>
            <array>
                <dict>
                    <key>FullTitle</key>
                    <string>UEFI internal</string>
                    <key>Hidden</key>
                    <string>Always</string>
                    <key>Type</key>
                    <string>Other</string>
                </dict>
            </array>
        </dict>
        <key>Mouse</key>
        <dict>
            <key>Enabled</key>
            <false/>
        </dict>
        <key>Scan</key>
        <dict>
            <key>Entries</key>
            <true/>
            <key>Legacy</key>
            <true/>
            <key>Tool</key>
            <true/>
        </dict>
        <key>Theme</key>
        <string>chrome</string>
    </dict>
    <key>Graphics</key>
    <dict>
        <key>ig-platform-id</key>
        <string>0x0a260006</string>
        <key>Inject</key>
        <dict>
            <key>ATI</key>
            <false/>
            <key>Intel</key>
            <true/>
            <key>NVidia</key>
            <false/>
        </dict>
        <key>InjectEDID</key>
        <false/>
    </dict>
    <key>KernelAndKextPatches</key>
    <dict>
        <key>AsusAICPUPM</key>
        <true/>
        <key>AppleRTC</key>
        <true/>
        <key>KernelLapic</key>
        <true/>
        <key>KernelPm</key>
        <true/>
        <key>ForceKextsToLoad</key>
        <array>
            <string>\System\Library\Extensions\IONetworkingFamily.kext</string>
        </array>
        <key>KextsToPatch</key>
        <array>
            <dict>
                <key>Comment</key>
                <string>Enable TRIM for SSD</string>
                <key>Name</key>
                <string>disabled:IOAHCIBlockStorage</string>
                <key>Find</key>
                <data>AEFQUExFIFNTRAA=</data>
                <key>Replace</key>
                <data>AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA=</data>
            </dict>
            <dict>
                <key>Comment</key>
                <string>Second Stage Patch 1</string>
                <key>Name</key>
                <string>disabled:IOGraphicsFamily</string>
                <key>Find</key>
                <data>hcB0XUg=</data>
                <key>Replace</key>
                <data>McB0W0g=</data>
            </dict>
            <dict>
                <key>Comment</key>
                <string>Second Stage Patch 2</string>
                <key>Name</key>
                <string>disabled:IOGraphicsFamily</string>
                <key>Find</key>
                <data>QYjE6wM=</data>
                <key>Replace</key>
                <data>QYjE6yM=</data>
            </dict>
            <dict>
                <key>Comment</key>
                <string>0x0a260006 9MB cursor bytes patch</string>
                <key>Name</key>
                <string>disabled:AppleIntelFramebufferAzul</string>
                <key>Find</key>
                <data>BgAmCgEDAwMAAAACAAAwAQAAYAA=</data>
                <key>Replace</key>
                <data>BgAmCgEDAwMAAAACAAAwAQAAkAA=</data>
            </dict>
            <dict>
                <key>Comment</key>
                <string>HDMI-audio, port 0105, 0x0a260005 0x0a260006, 0x0d220003, 0x0a2e000a, 0x0a26000a</string>
                <key>Name</key>
                <string>disabled:AppleIntelFramebufferAzul</string>
                <key>Find</key>
                <data>AQUJAAAEAACHAAAA</data>
                <key>Replace</key>
                <data>AQUJAAAIAACHAAAA</data>
            </dict>
            <dict>
                <key>Comment</key>
                <string>HDMI-audio, port 0204, 0x0a260005 0x0a260006</string>
                <key>Name</key>
                <string>disabled:AppleIntelFramebufferAzul</string>
                <key>Find</key>
                <data>AgQJAAAEAACHAAAA</data>
                <key>Replace</key>
                <data>AgQJAAAIAACHAAAA</data>
            </dict>
        </array>
    </dict>
    <key>SMBIOS</key>
    <dict>
        <key>ProductName</key>
        <string>MacBookAir6,2</string>
    </dict>
    <key>SystemParameters</key>
    <dict>
        <key>InjectKexts</key>
        <string>Detect</string>
    </dict>
</dict>
</plist>
```


----------



## polyzargone (26 Janvier 2015)

Ta capture est trop petite, impossible de lire quoique ce soit 

Donc tu utilise Clover et tu es sur un portable. Pour commencer, extrait ta DSDT avec un logiciel comme MaciASL (menu File > New from ACPI > DSDT), enregistre-la  et poste-la ici. Un .zip serait préférable à un copier/coller 

Ensuite, même si AppleHDADisabler est bien intstallé, essaie tout de même de retirer AppleHDA de S/L/E et le cas échéant de EFI/Clover/Kexts/10.10
Bref, retire tout ce qui ressemble à AppleHDA ! Ré-installe VoodooHDA puis reconstruit le cache système avec :

sudo touch /System/Library/Extensions
sudo kextcache -prelinked-kernel

Patiente un peu puis redémarre.


----------



## cyril2707 (26 Janvier 2015)

Alors voila mon fichier DSDT, mon config.plist en format zip.
Et une nouvelle capture.
DSDT  http://paf.im/fcBxN
config.plist  http://paf.im/V6QJA









Edit: j'ai testé avec voodooHDA 2.8.7, 2.8.5, 2.8.4 et j'ai toujours un kernel panic.
Je n'ai plus aucun AppleHDA d'installé, mon config.plist n'aurait pas un soucis?


----------



## polyzargone (26 Janvier 2015)

Ton config.plist me paraît en effet un peu "inhabituel". Tu l'as configuré toi-même ou tu l'as récupérer ailleurs ?
Je note que ta GeForce est désactivée et que certaines valeurs semblent être configurées pour désactiver en partie l'Intel HD4400. As-tu une accélération graphique dans ces conditions ?

Bref, je suis en train de voir pour la DSDT. Pour l'instant, je préfère ne pas toucher à ton config.plist mais ton Kernel Panic est bien lié à VoodooHDA. C'est très étrange car en l'absence d'AppleHDA, il n'y a pas de raison que cela arrive.
Qu'y a-t-il dans le dossier EFI/Clover/Kexts/10.10 ?


----------



## cyril2707 (26 Janvier 2015)

J'ai récupérer ce config.plist sur un autre forum connu pour le hackinstosh, je ne sait pas si je peu le citer. Ce config a apparement été adapté pour la HD4400, en tout cas c'est le seul qui ma permit d'installer Yosemite, pour les autres j'avais toujours une erreurs en mode verbose. Le HD4400 est bien reconnue dans "a propos de ce mac" après je sais pas si il est exploité au maximun, la geforce est désactivé dans le config car impossible de booté avec lors de l'install.


----------



## polyzargone (26 Janvier 2015)

Ok 

Je comprends mieux pourquoi il me paraissait un peu inhabituel.
On va donc vérifier 2/3 choses. D'abord, l'accélération graphique. Pour cela, il suffit juste de lancer LaunchPad et de voir si tout est fluide et si les effets de transparence fonctionnent. Autre méthode, aller dans Informations Système et dans la rubrique cartes vidéo/moniteurs de regarder la vram totale. Si c'est du genre 7 Mo, là il y a un soucis et la carte n'est pas pleinement reconnue. De toute manière, tu dois bien voir à l'usage si l'interface générale est fluide et si ça ne rame pas.

Ensuite, la méthode utilisée pour l'installation :
Comment tu t'y est pris ? UniBeast ou autre ? Lors du formatage/partitionnement du disque, GUID ou MBR ?

Bref, toutes ces questions pour savoir comment s'organise ta configuration et les solutions possibles pour que le son et le reste fonctionnent correctement.

Pour l'instant, il me semble que le son n'est pas vraiment ton principale problème , il vaut mieux d'abord configurer proprement ton config.plist. On songera ensuite à régler les derniers détails.


----------



## cyril2707 (26 Janvier 2015)

Je viens de générer un nouveau config.plist fonctionnel avec clover configurator 
config.plist  http://paf.im/56LJN
Dans moniteur j'ai ça: Intel HD Graphics 4400 1536 Mo et mon pc est très fluide, ne plante jamais.
L'installation a été faite avec Clover et le disque est en GUID.
A l'heure actuelle j'ai seulement le wifi et le son de pas fonctionnel, apparement ma carte wifi n'est pas compatible Atheros AR9565.


----------



## polyzargone (26 Janvier 2015)

Ok,

Le problème avec la génération automatique de config.plist, c'est qu'il se base sur le config.plist utilisé pour démarrer  Enfin, il a déjà retiré pas mal de choses qui me paraissait un peu étrange…

Du coup, puisque cela fonctionne finalement pas si mal, on ne va pas toucher au config.plist. Je t'ai préparé une DSDT avec un patch HDEF qui devrait te permettre d'utiliser l'AppleHDA ALC233 disponible ici rubrique Laptop. Place la DSDT dans EFI/Clover/ACPI/Patched/

N'oublie pas de retirer VoodooHDA et HDADisabler de S/L/E et de reconstruire le cache 

En cas de pépins, appuie sur O dans le boot menu de Clover et dans boot-args, ajoute DSDT=no.


----------



## cyril2707 (27 Janvier 2015)

J'ai bien fait comme tu m'as dit, le DSDT n'a posé aucun problème au démarrage, par contre je n'ai toujours pas de son.


----------



## polyzargone (27 Janvier 2015)

Dans ce cas, désolé mais je ne vois pas. Je t'invite à aller exposer ton problème sur les forums spécialisés dont voici 2 exemples en français (tu auras certainement plus de chance de trouver de l'aide dans les sections anglaises  ) :

InsanelyMac
HackintoshOSX


----------



## cyril2707 (27 Janvier 2015)

Merci quand même d'avoir pris le temps de m'aider


----------



## cyril2707 (28 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour, pour mon son c'est bon j'y suis arrivé par contre je viens d'effectuer la mise à jour proposé (je sais pas si j'ai bien fait) de OS X Yosemite 10.10.2, mais lors du reboot je me rend compte que mon pc n'est plus du tout aussi fluide q'avant!! Dans a propos de mon mac je me rend compte que  mon Intel HD 4400 est passé de 1536 MO à 5 MO!!! Que dois je faire pour retrouver les performances que j'avais avant??
Merci

config.plist http://paf.im/dBKwe


----------



## Leplouc (29 Janvier 2015)

cyril2707 a dit:


> Bonjour, pour mon son c'est bon j'y suis arrivé par contre je viens d'effectuer la mise à jour proposé (je sais pas si j'ai bien fait) de OS X Yosemite 10.10.2, mais lors du reboot je me rend compte que mon pc n'est plus du tout aussi fluide q'avant!! Dans a propos de mon mac je me rend compte que  mon Intel HD 4400 est passé de 1536 MO à 5 MO!!! Que dois je faire pour retrouver les performances que j'avais avant??
> Merci
> 
> config.plist http://paf.im/dBKwe



Il est toujours prudent d'attendre avant d'installer une mise à jour. Celle ci est particulièrement importante et requiert de réinstaller quelques kext...On en saura davantage dans quelques jours..


----------



## polyzargone (3 Février 2015)

C'est sans doute ton config.plist. Il me paraissait déjà un peu étrange en ce qui concerne la partie graphique 

Essaie de repartir avec un config.plist de base (conserve une copie de l'actuel) puis ajoute les paramètres au fur et à mesure si ça ne marche pas d'un coup. Il vaut mieux éviter en général de récupérer des config.plist sur les sites et se faire le sien qui lui sera adapté à la configuration.

Le mieux est de faire les tests avec la clé d'installation en démarrant depuis celle-ci pour éviter de foutre en l'air ta configuration actuelle en cas de pépins.


----------



## cooolbreizha (27 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour 
je vois que tu as réussi ton installation sur l' ASUS x751LD!
J'ai réalisé plusieurs hackintosh mais je bloque sur ce modèle.
Pourrais tu m'indiquer quelle méthode d'installation tu as utilisé.
Je n'arrive pas à passer l'étape de chargement à l'installation!

Merci mec


----------



## cooolbreizha (27 Septembre 2015)




----------

